# ENP entrance fee hike



## MariettaMike

Are they going to man the gate 24 hours? else there's going to be a lot of traffic before 6am....


----------



## CurtisWright

I wish the LDWF would do the same thing for the Biloxi Marsh. Then maybe we could have Cheekees, Park Rangers and NMZ's

Its still a raging free for all up here.


----------



## jmrodandgun

CurtisWright said:


> I wish the LDWF would do the same thing for the Biloxi Marsh. Then maybe we could have Cheekees, Park Rangers and NMZ's
> 
> Its still a raging free for all up here.


It's private property that is leased by the state, we are lucky there is not a chain across bakers canal. The owners of the Biloxi Marsh have LDWF by the balls and the state of Louisiana is not equipped to manage even the smallest of park systems.


----------



## creekfreak

jmrodandgun said:


> It's private property that is leased by the state, we are lucky there is not a chain across bakers canal. The owners of the Biloxi Marsh have LDWF by the balls and the state of Louisiana is not equipped to manage even the smallest of park systems.


We have a lovely park,but just wanted to inform since it's such a big jump in cost.It used to be $15. Truck and boat.Just hoping the class (course)is informative to newbees that boat our waters and hopefully it keeps the traffic down since fees are going to be pretty steep.I know I can't afford $45.00 every week or biweekly to get in. I'm definetly going sign up for the course and pay the&100.00 yearly fee.Ranger told me you just can't pay and it be done. You must go to the course for yearly pass.


----------



## lemaymiami

creek..... you're a bit off-base since the fees went up in October already. For a vehicle without a boat it's up to $20 (up from the $10 it was for years and years). I'm sure the fee with a boat is more but I don't know exactly how much more or whether it's in force like the first fee is.. I do know they haven't implemented the user fee yet since the class (an on-line proposition) isn't quite ready for prime time yet.... The following thread over on Florida Sportsman tells most of the story.....
http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?206147-Boat-License-for-ENP

The reason that I'm not more up to date on this sort of stuff (except for the entrance fee my anglers have to pay....) is that my guide's permit for the Park includes unlimited access (but is still $200 a year now -and I've been paying whatever the fee is annually now for almost 20 years....).


----------



## CurtisWright

jmrodandgun said:


> It's private property that is leased by the state, we are lucky there is not a chain across bakers canal. The owners of the Biloxi Marsh have LDWF by the balls and the state of Louisiana is not equipped to manage even the smallest of park systems.


I know its so unfortunate. A 35$ entry fee is steep, but I would pay it to get the same service, control and protection as ENP has.


----------



## Draggn Grass

Does anyone know who to contact or where to find more info about the class and boating fees? I don't find anything on the website.


----------



## jmrodandgun

CurtisWright said:


> I know its so unfortunate. A 35$ entry fee is steep, but I would pay it to get the same service, control and protection as ENP has.


I would be tickled to death if we had some kind of park system that was functional. As it sits right now, in state and out of state guides pay zero fees to fish the management areas, what's even worse is only about 10% of the marsh is publicly accessible. This is why all the guides are jammed into places like Hopedale and Venice, there isn't really any other place they can go without land owner permission. 

To be honest, I would be happy if an accurate map of public property existed. Unfortunately no such map exists.


----------



## sjrobin

jmrodandgun said:


> I would be tickled to death if we had some kind of park system that was functional. As it sits right now, in state and out of state guides pay zero fees to fish the management areas, what's even worse is only about 10% of the marsh is publicly accessible. This is why all the guides are jammed into places like Hopedale and Venice, there isn't really any other place they can go without land owner permission.
> 
> To be honest, I would be happy if an accurate map of public property existed. Unfortunately no such map exists.


Never fly fished in LA jmrod. Are you saying that there is not enough room for fly fishing out of Grand Isle, Venice, or Hopedale? In January / February only or all year? It is ok if you want to fly fish in Texas . There are not a lot of coastal fly fishermen here. Call me if you would like to fish the Laguna Madre . During the week you would generally not see another fly fishing skiff for fifty miles .


----------



## Dillusion

They need to raise it to $100 a day to fish mosquito lagoon...


----------



## AfterHours2

Dillusion said:


> They need to raise it to $100 a day to fish mosquito lagoon...


Or they could only let native Brevard and Volusia residents fish there..


----------



## yobata

I like that idea AH - keep it local! But tourism being so big here, it'll never happen


----------



## Blue Zone

I have been thinking of keeping my skiff at Port of the Islands at least part of the year. Since it's outside but adjacent to ENP, how does that work if I enter the park boundaries by boat? I have tried to research this, but I can't find any info.


----------



## bermuda

I know people need to be more cognizant of preserving the environment but 45.00 is BS.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Blue Zone said:


> I have been thinking of keeping my skiff at Port of the Islands at least part of the year. Since it's outside but adjacent to ENP, how does that work if I enter the park boundaries by boat? I have tried to research this, but I can't find any info.


I'm wondering the same?


----------



## noeettica

Hopefully this also applies to the Tofu Munching "Paddlers" !!!


----------



## lemaymiami

Wherever you launch from you'll still have have that boat permit.... and you can be sure that around Choko or EC you're sure to get checked. The places I run out of Flamingo I'll only even see a ranger one or two days out of a hundred.....


----------



## kenb

There are a good number of launch ramps available to fish some of really productive areas of the LA marshes. Chauvin, Dulac, Galliano, all the way to Morgan City. Most are 15$ or less to use.


sjrobin said:


> Never fly fished in LA jmrod. Are you saying that there is not enough room for fly fishing out of Grand Isle, Venice, or Hopedale? In January / February only or all year? It is ok if you want to fly fish in Texas . There are not a lot of coastal fly fishermen here. Call me if you would like to fish the Laguna Madre . During the week you would generally not see another fly fishing skiff for fifty miles .


re


----------



## kenb

creekfreak said:


> Just wanted to inform all of you that a vote went through that will increase the everglades national park entrance fee starting I think as soon as December.Entrance will be $45.00 every time you enter. This covers truck and boat,or you can pay I think $100.00 a year with sum type of course you will need to take for unlimited access.Maybe someone can chime in on more details and where we sign up for the class and where?


What about a permit decal for those not launching from the park?


----------



## Viking1

I live in NE Florida but I have been enjoying ENP for over 40 years. I only get down to ENP once or twice a year now. A few weeks ago I was in Everglades City at the Gulf Coast Visitors Center and the Park Ranger at the desk told me about the upcoming online boaters education course and additionally said there was a proposed annual fee of $65 that all people that use a motorized boat would have to pay if they were in park waters.

First I think the online course is a good idea to help people better understand how to operate a boat in the park so not to hurt the environment. What I have a issue with is the proposed annual fee of $65. For a lot of young people that are getting started in boating, people with limited funds after getting a boat and for retired people that fee can be a major deterrent to being able to enjoy the park's waters. For me the $65 for a few days use of the park waters would make me consider areas that don't have that fee.

I asked the ranger to send me information on the test and fee and this is what was sent me: http://http://parkplanning.nps.gov/document.cfm?parkID=374&projectID=11170&documentID =67837 After looking over the material I did not find any specific information on the test and fee but I did find out a lot of other informative material.

Just my two cents I hope that if a fee is implemented they have an option for a week's license at a reduced rate like they have for an out of state fishing license. I know the park has to have money to maintain public access but high fees will keep people from experiencing, understanding and enjoying the ENP waters.


----------



## noeettica

John you have much wisdom 

Sounds like another Ploy from the "Elitist" Paddlers !!!


----------



## Viking1

Seems like I was told wrong, the new annual boating permit fee for the operator of a boat in Everglades National Park will be $75 starting October 1, 2016 according to this National Park Service link on fees: nps.gov/ever/learn/news/everglades-and-dry-tortugas-national-parks-will-increase-entrance-and-camping-fees-beginning-october-1.htm


----------



## noeettica

7 Days = $25 

Can't wait to see the "Course"


----------



## Blue Zone

lemaymiami said:


> Wherever you launch from you'll still have have that boat permit.... and you can be sure that around Choko or EC you're sure to get checked. The places I run out of Flamingo I'll only even see a ranger one or two days out of a hundred.....


Bob, I didn't mean to imply that I am looking for a way to elude the Federales; I just haven't been able to find anything on a boat-only permit until I saw Viking's post today.

So in their infinite wisdom the new annual fee for a boat-only fee and a boat + ramp fee will be the same? Personally I don't care, but there are a lot of people who launch in Choko and EC who will have to pay the park fee plus a private launch fee. At least up to this point there has been a nominal differential. I wonder if the local businesses had any input of this. Probably not.


----------



## creekfreak

Check out the story I found on KeysNet: http://www.keysnet.com/2015/11/25/505897/feds-set-boat-fees-for-everglades.html


----------



## Harlieb3

AfterHours2 said:


> Or they could only let native Brevard and Volusia residents fish there..


That's a joke, right?


----------



## AfterHours2

Harlieb3 said:


> That's a joke, right?


Locals Only Brah!


----------



## yobata

I'm for it! #HardFromBrevard


----------

